# Lost Gear on the San Juan



## canoepro (May 29, 2009)

Mark,
found your orange dry bag and a small blue dry bag with your initials and lightning bolt design. sorry, the only contents were some waterlogged snacks and a lot of mud. have cleaned up the bags and will send them to you if you give me an address. 
-Tim Hunter
[email protected]


----------

